# English speaking advogado



## randikev (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi is there anyone that can PM me a recommendation for a lawyer (advogado) in the Leira area that speaks English. We are looking to buy a property in the area and need one for the conveyancing.
Thank you


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi
I know of two
One in Sao Martinho do Porto and one in Alcobaca
If of interest them PM me

HTH

Rob


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

They all speak English, the ones that don't starved a long time ago. You should never choose a lawyer based on their language skills, it could be a lifetime relationship. Meet a few and choose one you actually like and can get on with.


----------



## Sugarhouse (Jun 23, 2014)

*English and French speaking Advogado*

Hi. Yes, we know an excellent lawyer - Advogado, so he is allowed to do pretty much any legal task, including representing you in criminal cases (hope you won't need this!). He helped us get our non-habitual tax status sorted, negotiate for a house, sort out various registrations with local Council, and will do our wills. He works throughout Central PT, including 1 day a week in Leiria area. Based near Figueiró dos Vinhos. Oh. His father owns a construction company in France, and he is well clued up about all matters to do with building, builder contracts, buying, selling, inheritance of property. Name: Renato Dias. him Jude and Keith sent you. Tel (mobile) in PT is 919041861. Highly recommended. Very nice chap and highly competent. Fluent in French, English, Portuguese.


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

randikev said:


> Hi is there anyone that can PM me a recommendation for a lawyer (advogado) in the Leira area that speaks English. We are looking to buy a property in the area and need one for the conveyancing.
> Thank you


Hi,
its not always necessary to use a lawyer here to purchase or sell a house 
You can easily obtain all of the paperwork from your local camera and court
if you are buying through an agent they should have already given you copies proving ownership, no debt, bills paid up to date, habitation licence etc
Technically all you need to take with you to complete the deal at the Notary is a translator , if you can't speak Portuguese
We did this and saved several thousand euros at the last sale.
But i would only recommend it if it is a straight forward sale, with no complications.
Best of luck


----------



## Sugarhouse (Jun 23, 2014)

Hmmm. If they don't speak your language and you don't speak theirs, how the h___ can you judge if you "like" them or - more importantly, trust and respect their expertise - enough to form a "lifetime relationship"? If you want to understand the matters in hand, DO choose someone who speaks at least a little of your language and try to meet them halfway by learning some of theirs.


----------



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

Excellent Advogado in Lisbon,

Lénia Lopes – Advogados / Lawyers

Rua Bacelar e Silva, 5 - 1 º Dtº.

1000-068 Lisboa - Portugal

Tels.:+351 21 840 08 70 / +351 21 840 04 70

Fax: +351 21 847 39 42

E-mail: [email protected]

First class service (excellent English if it matters)


----------

